# Bello Figo: Matteo Renzi. Video.



## admin (28 Maggio 2014)

Il rapper più famoso di Youtube (uno dei personaggi lanciati dal Re del trash, Andrea Diprè), Bello Figo, ha scritto una "canzone" dedicata al Premier Matteo Renzi.

"Matteo Matteo Renzi Matteo Renzi Bello Renzi. Matteo Renzi Matteo Renzi Matteo Renzi Figo Renzi". 


Video da Youtube qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2014)




----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2014)

Qui sarebbe un pò il caso di dire:"Alle docce!"


----------



## Freddy Manson (28 Maggio 2014)

Il bello è che c'è pure chi la osanna questa gente. Mah...


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Qui sarebbe un pò il caso di dire:"Alle docce!"


----------



## andre (28 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Qui sarebbe un pò il caso di dire:"Alle docce!"



Sono andato ad un suo live 
Comunque è un troll clamoroso, si è inventato il personaggio


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Maggio 2014)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Il bello è che c'è pure chi la osanna questa gente. Mah...



ti prego dimmi chi è


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Maggio 2014)

Io non so se anche i paesi esteri proponga su Youtube un trash simile, tuttavia credo sia significativo il Trash che produce l'Italia.


----------



## Freddy Manson (28 Maggio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ti prego dimmi chi è



Mi è capitato di sentir parlare, in maniera entusiastica e SERIA, di questo tizio da due ragazzi che giocavano a FIFA in quel di MediaWorld. Avrei voluto sopprimerli: invece di stare a pensare alle belle fiche oh...


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Maggio 2014)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Mi è capitato di sentir parlare, in maniera entusiastica e SERIA, di questo tizio da due ragazzi che giocavano a FIFA in quel di MediaWorld. Avrei voluto sopprimerli: invece di stare a pensare alle belle fiche oh...



non so se ridere o piangere..


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Maggio 2014)

non capisco bene il collegamento tra i pantaloni sotto il cu.lo, la bella fi.. e renzi...


----------



## aleslash (28 Maggio 2014)

Si ma il capolavoro è questa 






Tutti sanno che mangio pasta pasta tutti tutti, tutti sanno che mangio pasta con tonnooooo


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2014)

Eh, la mangiasse veramente un pò di pasta col tonno. Se gli dai un calcio nel bacino lo spezzi a metà ^__^


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Maggio 2014)

Sto qui è una caricatura orrenda di "rapperacci" quali Soulja boy e simili.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Maggio 2014)




----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Maggio 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Si ma il capolavoro è questa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



siamo sicuri che quella pasta sia solo con tonno??


----------



## juventino (30 Maggio 2014)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Mi è capitato di sentir parlare, in maniera entusiastica e SERIA, di questo tizio da due ragazzi che giocavano a FIFA in quel di MediaWorld. Avrei voluto sopprimerli: invece di stare a pensare alle belle fiche oh...



E' uno scherzo, vero?


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Maggio 2014)

Rimango della mia idea.. questi sono insulti all intelligenza delle persone .


----------



## Freddy Manson (30 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> E' uno scherzo, vero?



Purtroppo no. Spero soltanto che fosse un caso isolatissimo.


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Maggio 2014)

Ma è un genio invece,un troll come si deve


----------



## mandraghe (31 Maggio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma è un genio invece,un troll come si deve




Condivido, è difficile rasentare la schifezza e riuscire a diventare eccellenti trollatori, solo i geni possono e lui lo è.


----------

